# TV Above Fireplace - Drop mount, hidden wire suggestions



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't even look for studs when I hang TVs. Sometimes I get lucky & hit a stud. There are all kinds of anchors & toggle bolts available. I don't see any outlets near the fireplace. Personally, I don't mind seeing wires. Where is the power source?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I use the Dynamic Mounting product. It is more expensive, but it also works much better: https://dynamicmounting.com/fireplace-tv-mounts/

I also use a back box to house the power outlet, HDMI connection, and a Apple TV/Roku or other such item: https://www.amazon.com/Arlington-TVB613-1-Recessed-Outlet-Paintable/dp/B001XQA352

The mount itself has wiring management that covers the wiring from TV to back box.


----------



## EricIndecisive (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you for the replies! I'll check out the dynamic mount, though it does definitely seem pricier. Mounting the wire box right behind the tv js also a good idea I didn't think of. Guapo, I don't know why I removed the outlets in the photoshopped version, but they are still right there on each side of the fireplace. Original plan was to snake down the wall to those outlets to plug in. The basement underneath this room is right where all the wires come in for the house, so I just need to figure out the best way to snake them from the basement up the wall to the tv without hopefully making a giant mess of the walls. I'll start by picking a mount and a box so then I can plan around that.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It's drywall, what's the problem break in put in backing and power and what have you for TV.
BTW. if you can find instructions for this they will tell you the top of the mantel should be 10" deep to move the heat away from the TV.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Real fireplace, or prefab unit?

If it's the typical prefab, when you open the wall for the back box, you should have no problem figuring out how to run your wiring.


Guap0, using toggles to hang a panel is stupid. Especially with a cantilever, or extending mount, No other way to describe it.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Who said anything about a cantilever?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Guap0_ said:


> Who said anything about a cantilever?



Well, the Mantel Mount, and Dynamic Mount, are both extending mounts. They work in the same exact manner as a cantilever mount. They extend from the wall, so we're not talking about a simple sheer load on the anchors.

Regardless, no one in their right mind would hang a panel on the wall with nothing more than some toggles. Unless said someone doesn't really care if the drywall gives way, and the panel falls.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I didn't know about those mounts. What does one do when the customer wants the TV centered to the bed & there are no studs there? I've never had anyone tell me that the TV was falling or even loose. Also, where I live there are older houses that have plaster & wood lath. Not everything is drywall. I chuckle when people say that they live in an old house & it was built in the 70s.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Guap0_ said:


> I didn't know about those mounts.


That's apparent. These mounts put a lot of stress on the mounting lag screws.




> What does one do when the customer wants the TV centered to the bed & there are no studs there?


I've never seen a mount that doesn't have enough side to side adjustment that won't allow for hitting the studs. Maybe some of these cheap Chinese units are that bad. Don't know as I don't use them.




> I've never had anyone tell me that the TV was falling or even loose. Also, where I live there are older houses that have plaster & wood lath. Not everything is drywall. I chuckle when people say that they live in an old house & it was built in the 70s.


There's always that first time. How would you feel it you installed a panel on the wall and it did let go? It does happen, even with a flat mount. Have enough insurance to CYA?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> How would you feel it you installed a panel on the wall and it did let go?


That's not going to happen. I have enough confidence in what I do. There were times that I did a chin up on the mount before I hung the TV. Recently, I was asked to remove a TV that someone else hung. It was installed so badly, I was shocked that it didn't fall. If that TV didn't fall, none of mine will.


----------



## EricIndecisive (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the discussion in this thread, I've made some more progress. I hung the TV just to see that my measurements were right, and it has just enough room. I can drop it maybe an inch lower from the ceiling, but it does need room to clear the mantel as well.

So I'm not sure if the layout is standard, but there are 3 studs in the center of the fireplace, then 2 as it goes outwards. I was able to get the 4 lags for the mount into those center studs, so it is right in the middle of the fireplace, but they are only a few inches apart. When it is up for good, I will probably install 4 toggle bolts on the ends as well (the sheet rock is doubled up, then plastered).

For running the wires, I cut the opening for the top box, then right next to it to bridge the studs. I notched those (not too much) and ran 1" flexible metal conduit through. I ran 2 of them, as I guess you are supposed to keep power cables separate from communications? Then I enlarged the bottom plug space, being replaced with the same box used up top. Then patched the stud-bridging hole.

As you can see, my whitewash on the fireplace was more of a pink wash. I'm going to paint it solid white, as I like that look anyways. I did not adjust the mount at all in these pics, I just wanted to make sure it will fit. Will post pics again when the walls are painted and I have a final installation!


----------



## salallan (Sep 28, 2020)

very nice set up and I did the same in the UK with my TV


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Hm, I'm having a slight problem with that setup. I guess it isn't completed just yet. Is the Feature focused on the Fireplace or on the TV or both?
I modified my Fireplace a bit and it now looks like this:


----------



## salallan (Sep 28, 2020)

When UP












When Down









Pull down TV wall mount


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks, @salallan.
That looks more like it.
👍


----------

